# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Акции, скидки, выгодно!

## Уралочка

*Здесь Вы сможете узнать всё об акциях и скидках от Уралочки.
 Читайте ниже)))*

----------

Татьяна2807 (19.05.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

*Только для Вас, только 5 дней АКЦИЯ!!! 

(до 23 апреля)*

[IMG]http://*********su/7207953.jpg[/IMG]

*Купи 3 блока сразу и получишь 10% скидки
Купи 5 блоков и экономия будет 20%.*

*СПЕШИТЕ!!!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

*ОСТАЛОСЬ 3 ДНЯ ДО КОНЦА АКЦИИ - СПЕШИТЕ!!!!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

*АКЦИЯ СЕГОДНЯ И ЗАВТРА!!!! 
НА УДАЧУ!!!! 
ДО 7 МАЯ!!!! 
с любого блока минус 200р!!!!!!! 
СПЕШИТЕ!!! с ув. Елена.*

----------


## Уралочка

> *АКЦИЯ СЕГОДНЯ И ЗАВТРА!!!! 
> НА УДАЧУ!!!! 
> ДО 7 МАЯ!!!! 
> с любого блока минус 200р!!!!!!! 
> СПЕШИТЕ!!! с ув. Елена.*


*Осталось несколько часов до конца акции. СПЕШИТЕ!!!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

Уважаемые форумчане, с 14 - 24 мая у меня не будет доступа к интернету, так как улетаю на мастер класс в Краснодар. 
Прошу не терять. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!! 
НА ВСЕ ИГРОВЫЕ БЛОКИ ДЛЯ ВЫПУСКНЫХ - СКИДКА 20%!!!
СПЕШИТЕ!!!*

----------

Ураган (26.05.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

*КОМПЛЕКТ ИЗ СЕМИ ИГРОВЫХ БЛОКОВ ЗА 2000Р!!!* 

1.	неПОДАРОК от подруг или Сумасшедший ЧАСовик ( с видео)
2.	Игровой блок «Чего хочет мужчина или… Как стать идеальной женщиной». (с видео)
3.	"Счастье на ладошке" интерактивная подводка к тосту... ( с видео)
4.	Сделано в Японии ( с видео)
5.	Игровой блок "Друзья познаются В..." ( с видео)
6.	Застольный интерактив "Радужное настроение"
7.	Шок- это по - нашему!!!" - прелюдия к началу любого банкета. ( с видео)

----------


## Мама Таня

Сколько действует скидка? :Blink:

----------


## Уралочка

> Сколько действует скидка?


Скидка действует до конца июня. с ув. Елена.

----------

заенька (23.06.2016), Мама Таня (11.06.2016), Урдомчанка (13.06.2016)

----------


## Мама Таня

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Олюня73

Елена, отправила денежки за комплект из 7 блоков

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, отправила денежки за комплект из 7 блоков


Всё отправила. Качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ташенька

И с меня примите заказ. На 7 блоков! Сумма уже в пути....

----------


## Уралочка

> И с меня примите заказ. На 7 блоков! Сумма уже в пути....


Уже на месте... ссылочки в личке - качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Марьяя

Добрый день!В течение часа переведу оплату за 7 блоков.Номер карточки заканчивается на 3115.

----------


## Марьяя

Елена,денежные средства еще не поступили?

----------


## заенька

Здравствуйте, Елена! Можно и мне приобрести ваши бесценные игровые блоки со скидкой? Я ещё успеваю? Если я прямо сейчас перечислю денежки - как быстро вы мне сможете это всё прислать? С ув., Татьяна

----------


## заенька

СПАСИБО! спасибо! Спасибочки! Мне понравилось - ВСЁ! Попробовала Ваши обалденные "ШТУЧКИ". Это что-то! Я сама получила большое удовольствие, к тому же  гостей удалось трудных расшевелить! БРАВУШКИ. Спасибо. Коплю денежки на следующую покупку из вашего магазинчика идей! Удачи. Скоро, очень скоро....

----------


## Мама Таня

Здравствуйте Елена! Перевела денежку за 7 блоков. Карта ***7028. С нетерпением жду. Спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

*Внимание, летняя распродажа, спешите!!!*

1.	Застольный интерактив, переходящий в музыкальный тост «Всё пучком» (с видео)
2.	"Ботаник Шоу" - игровой блок для любого мероприятия. (с видео)
3.	Гадание на свадьбе : "Озорные червячки." (студийная запись для кукол)
4.	игровой блок "Строители счастья"(с видео)
5.	Застольный фрагмент с куклами : "А ты меня любишь?" (студийная запись) (с видео)
6.	«Вся правда о жизненных буднях» или «УГОДИ МНЕ МИЛАЯ.» (с видео)
7.	"Гуляй народ!" застольный интерактив.  (с видео)

*СТОИМОСТЬ КОМПЛЕКТА ИЗ СЕМИ БЛОКОВ 2500р*  с ув. Елена.

----------


## Мама Таня

Леночка, до какого числа действует эта акция? :Yes4:

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, до какого числа действует эта акция?


*До августа.*

----------


## Уралочка

> *Внимание, летняя распродажа, спешите!!!*
> 
> 1.	Застольный интерактив, переходящий в музыкальный тост «Всё пучком» (с видео)
> 2.	"Ботаник Шоу" - игровой блок для любого мероприятия. (с видео)
> 3.	Гадание на свадьбе : "Озорные червячки." (студийная запись для кукол)
> 4.	игровой блок "Строители счастья"(с видео)
> 5.	Застольный фрагмент с куклами : "А ты меня любишь?" (студийная запись) (с видео)
> 6.	«Вся правда о жизненных буднях» или «УГОДИ МНЕ МИЛАЯ.» (с видео)
> 7.	"Гуляй народ!" застольный интерактив.  (с видео)
> ...


*ДО КОНЦА АКЦИИ ОСТАЛОСЬ 3 ДНЯ. СПЕШИТЕ!!!  с ув. Елена.*

----------


## kat6894

> *ДО КОНЦА АКЦИИ ОСТАЛОСЬ 3 ДНЯ. СПЕШИТЕ!!!  с ув. Елена.*


Леночка уже поздно приобрести 7 блоков по акции :Blush2:

----------


## Уралочка

*ВНИМАНИЕ, И СНОВА АКЦИЯ!!!* 

*8* ИГРОВЫХ БЛОКОВ ЗА *3000р.*

*1.	Бесит – конкретно для женщин (с видео)
2.	Встреча молодых ( с видео)
3.	Застольное развлечение (с видео)
4.	Звёздный час жениха
5.	Малахов+ или счастье по Малахову ( с видео)
6.	Ох уж этот писюшник (20 студиек)
7.	Женские тараканы (с видео)
8.	Поздравление гостей на свадьбе ( с видео)*

----------

Мама Таня (22.08.2016), Мурчик (21.08.2016)

----------


## Мама Таня

Лена, здравствуйте. Сколько продлится акция?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, здравствуйте. Сколько продлится акция?


*До сентября акция.*

----------

Мама Таня (22.08.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> *ВНИМАНИЕ, И СНОВА АКЦИЯ!!!* 
> 
> *8* ИГРОВЫХ БЛОКОВ ЗА *3000р.*
> 
> *1.	Бесит – конкретно для женщин (с видео)
> 2.	Встреча молодых ( с видео)
> 3.	Застольное развлечение (с видео)
> 4.	Звёздный час жениха
> 5.	Малахов+ или счастье по Малахову ( с видео)
> ...


*ОЧЕНЬ ВЫГОДНОЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ - ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ! СПЕШИТЕ!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ РАСПРОДАЖА!! УСПЕЙ КУПИТЬ ПОКА АКЦИЯ!!!*
*
КОМПЛЕКТ ЗА за 3000р*

1.Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору. 
2.Клубничка по взрослому 
3.Секунда до волшебства. 
4.Бодрый дедушка мороз. 
5.Кастинг снегурочек. 
6.Новогодний застольный интерактив. 
7.Новый год со вкусом детства. 
8.Чокалка гадалка. 
9.Болтайки новогодние. 
10.Новогодние приметы.
*

2 КОМПЛЕКТ ПОЛНЫЙ* *за 4000р*. 

1.Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору. 
2.Клубничка по взрослому 
3.Секунда до волшебства. 
4.Бодрый дедушка мороз. 
5.Кастинг снегурочек. 
6.Новогодний застольный интерактив. 
7.Новый год со вкусом детства. 
8.Чокалка гадалка. 
9.Болтайки новогодние.
11.Новогодний игроХИТ (со студийками)
12.Новогодний заводила.
13.Новогодняя кутерьма
14.Студийная запись ДушМи.
*
карта виза сбербанк 4276 8801 6903 2335*

----------

Мама Таня (05.09.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> *НОВОГОДНЯЯ РАСПРОДАЖА!! УСПЕЙ КУПИТЬ ПОКА АКЦИЯ!!!*[/B]


*СПЕШИТЕ. АКЦИЯ ДЕЙСТВУЕТ ТОЛЬКО В СЕНТЯБРЕ!!!*

----------


## Nali

"СТОИМОСТЬ КОМПЛЕКТА ИЗ СЕМИ БЛОКОВ 2500р и 8 ИГРОВЫХ БЛОКОВ ЗА 3000р" 
 Добрый день Елена, а вот эти блоки по акции совсем не продаются уже? Не успела купить, в отпуске была :Blush2:

----------


## Уралочка

> "СТОИМОСТЬ КОМПЛЕКТА ИЗ СЕМИ БЛОКОВ 2500р и 8 ИГРОВЫХ БЛОКОВ ЗА 3000р" 
>  Добрый день Елена, а вот эти блоки по акции совсем не продаются уже? Не успела купить, в отпуске была


К сожалению,...эти акции закончились. С уважением.Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*ФрешМикс!!!!!! ТАКОГО ЕЩЁ НЕ БЫЛО!!! АКЦИЯ ТОЛЬКО 3 ДНЯ!!! 

ДО 1 ОКТЯБРЯ!!!*

*1. БАБУШКИ ЗАЖИГАЙ. (1700Р)
2. ДА БЫЛО ДЕТСТВО В НАШЕ ВРЕМЯ (1500Р)
3. ГЕРОИ СТРАНЫ (1600Р)
4. ЭВОЛЮЦИЯ ФЛИРТА (1000Р)
5. МАЛАХОВ+ (1400Р)
6. ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ ИЛИ ЗНАКОМИЛКА (900Р)
7. Я очень ХОЧУ ЭТО сделать (500р)

ВМЕСТО 8500Р, комплект стоит всего 4000Р!!!

ДО 1 ОКТЯБРЯ!!!*

----------


## Марьяя

Добрый день!Перечислила-4000,карточка на 3115)

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день!Перечислила-4000,карточка на 3115)


Ссылочка в личке, качайте!!! 

Приглашаю на свои мастер классы: Краснодар, Ставрополь, Харьков, Уфа, Новосибирск,Екатеринбург, Павлодар, Челябинск.
 все вопросы в личном сообщении. 
с ув. Елена.

----------


## ЕленК

Лена, добрый день! Спешу заказать по акции Новогодний полный комплект за 4000.Денежки прямо сейчас отправлю.С ув.Елена

----------


## ЕленК

Лена, все оплатила, жду с нетерпением....

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, все оплатила, жду с нетерпением....


Ссылочки с личке,качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*По просьбе форумчан продлеваю акцию ещё на неделю (до 27 октября).*
*НОВОГОДНЯЯ РАСПРОДАЖА!! УСПЕЙ КУПИТЬ ПОКА АКЦИЯ!!!*
*
КОМПЛЕКТ ЗА за 3000р*

1.Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору. 
2.Клубничка по взрослому 
3.Секунда до волшебства. 
4.Бодрый дедушка мороз. 
5.Кастинг снегурочек. 
6.Новогодний застольный интерактив. 
7.Новый год со вкусом детства. 
8.Чокалка гадалка. 
9.Болтайки новогодние. 
10.Новогодние приметы.
*

2 КОМПЛЕКТ ПОЛНЫЙ* *за 4000р*. 

1.Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору. 
2.Клубничка по взрослому 
3.Секунда до волшебства. 
4.Бодрый дедушка мороз. 
5.Кастинг снегурочек. 
6.Новогодний застольный интерактив. 
7.Новый год со вкусом детства. 
8.Чокалка гадалка. 
9.Болтайки новогодние.
11.Новогодний игроХИТ (со студийками)
12.Новогодний заводила.
13.Новогодняя кутерьма
14.Студийная запись ДушМи.
*
карта виза сбербанк 4276 8801 6903 2335*

----------


## falik

Лена здравствуйте! Год назад купила ваш блок  БАБУШКИ ЗАЖИГАЮТ!  Я конечно в восторге, это просто бомба!! Но у меня много повторных компаний. Нет ли у вас чего нибудь в этом же духе, но другого. Спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена здравствуйте! Год назад купила ваш блок  БАБУШКИ ЗАЖИГАЮТ!  Я конечно в восторге, это просто бомба!! Но у меня много повторных компаний. Нет ли у вас чего нибудь в этом же духе, но другого. Спасибо.


Песни перепевки ЕСТЬ!!! ДОстойная замена Бабушкам. Скоро выставлю на продажу! ЖДИТЕ!  :Grin:  Скоро будем много всего, с видео!!! УХ!!!

----------

ЛАНКОМ (31.10.2016)

----------


## falik

А будут только песни перепевки? Что это много и всего?

----------


## Уралочка

> А будут только песни перепевки? Что это много и всего?


Будут новогодние программы,универсальные,свадебные и юбилейные!!!

----------


## Т@нюш@

Леночка, добрый день. Ух, как же я жалею, что редко заглядываю сюда. Сколько вкусняшек пропустила!!! Столько акций!!!!!! ну хоть каждый день заходи, а не могу - работа. Вечером вообще стараюсь комп не включать,  затягивает. Включила, вышла в интернет... и все!!! Не выспалась. Только заснула , и звонит будильник - пора вставать на работу :Blink: . Вот так и пропускаем все самое важное. Вот я - все АКЦИИ твои, можно сказать проспала :Tu: !!! Жду следующие. Тоже хочу ДОстойную замену Бабушкам, хотя.... мы с таким удовольствием распеваем с гостями......Буду скромно  :Blush2:  ждать.... :Blush2:

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, добрый день. Ух, как же я жалею, что редко заглядываю сюда. Сколько вкусняшек пропустила!!! Столько акций!!!!!! ну хоть каждый день заходи, а не могу - работа. Вечером вообще стараюсь комп не включать,  затягивает. Включила, вышла в интернет... и все!!! Не выспалась. Только заснула , и звонит будильник - пора вставать на работу. Вот так и пропускаем все самое важное. Вот я - все АКЦИИ твои, можно сказать проспала!!! Жду следующие. Тоже хочу ДОстойную замену Бабушкам, хотя.... мы с таким удовольствием распеваем с гостями......Буду скромно  ждать....


УЖЕ!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5278676

----------


## Анжелика-Лика

я тоже буду скромно ждать новую акцию :Ok:  я еще не ведущая :Blush2: , пока только по собственной инициативе провожу дни рождения друзей, поэтому нужен багаж идей :Meeting:

----------

Уралочка (05.12.2016)

----------


## nata06

Спасибо огромное!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Акция только 3 дня – до 17 февраля. СПЕШИТЕ!!! 

1.	«Неожиданный перепой» (1700р) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141810 
2.	«Клятва по новому» (500р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142007
3.	«Зажигательная встреча молодых» (1000р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142005 
4.	Подвижный тост (1000р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141815 
5.	Настоящий тамада (500р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141886 
6.	«Мы Вам честно поднять хотим» (900р) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141880 
7.	«Слава Богу они пришли» (1000р) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141818 
8.	«Это не хухры мухры»  (1300р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141814 
9.	«Ох уж эти внуки» (1500р) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141812 
*
Общая стоимость всех блоков 9400р. По акции 9 блоков можно приобрести за 5500р.*

----------


## Уралочка

*Хмммммм,да сегодня же День Святого Валентина!!!!!! 

Пишите в личку и Вас ожидает скидочка на любой блок. Только одни день!!!

С праздником!!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

> Акция только 3 дня – до 17 февраля. СПЕШИТЕ!!! 
> 
> 1.	«Неожиданный перепой» (1700р) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141810 
> 2.	«Клятва по новому» (500р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142007
> 3.	«Зажигательная встреча молодых» (1000р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142005 
> 4.	Подвижный тост (1000р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141815 
> 5.	Настоящий тамада (500р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141886 
> 6.	«Мы Вам честно поднять хотим» (900р) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141880 
> 7.	«Слава Богу они пришли» (1000р) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141818 
> ...


*Последний день акций!!! СПЕШИТЕ!!!*

----------

Юлия Соловьёва (22.02.2017)

----------


## ВиккиВиктория

Здравствуйте, вот только сейчас добралась до скидок Ой, не знаю успею ли - уже 23.00 по моск. времени. А если попросить и добавить Хулиганские страсти и округлить сумму. Очень понравились.

----------


## ВиккиВиктория

Плохо ориентируюсь ещё на этом сайте,значит отправляю 6 тыс. за последнюю акцию и вы мне добавите Хулиганские страсти.

----------


## ВиккиВиктория

Деньги перевела. Буду ждать.

----------


## Уралочка

> Деньги перевела. Буду ждать.


Бегите в личку - всё там  :Grin:

----------


## Уралочка

*ПО ПРОСЬБЕ ФОРУМЧАН...АКЦИЯ ПРОДЛЕВАЕТСЯ ДО 23 ФЕВРАЛЯ!!!* УРА!!!  :Yahoo: 




> Акция только 3 дня – до 17 февраля. СПЕШИТЕ!!! 
> 
> 1.	«Неожиданный перепой» (1700р) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141810 
> 2.	«Клятва по новому» (500р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142007
> 3.	«Зажигательная встреча молодых» (1000р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142005 
> 4.	Подвижный тост (1000р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141815 
> 5.	Настоящий тамада (500р)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141886 
> 6.	«Мы Вам честно поднять хотим» (900р) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141880 
> 7.	«Слава Богу они пришли» (1000р) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141818 
> ...

----------


## Уралочка

> *ПО ПРОСЬБЕ ФОРУМЧАН...АКЦИЯ ПРОДЛЕВАЕТСЯ ДО 23 ФЕВРАЛЯ!!!* УРА!!!


*Спешите, последний день акции!!!!* :Tender:

----------


## Юлия Соловьёва

Леночка,спасибо!Всё суперрр! Какая же вы умничка!

----------

Уралочка (26.02.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

*К 8 МАРТА - АКЦИЯ - СРОЧНО!!!!!!!*

_до 8 марта включительно!!!_ 

1.	Настоящий тамада http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5296290
2.	Мы Вам честно поднять хотим  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5295949 
3.	Женские тараканы http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4946640 
4.	Необычное свидание http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4686060 
5.	Всё «Бесит» http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5023723 
6.	Эволюция флирта http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5201750 
7.	Закрытая вечеринка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5187184 
8.	Как сдаются женщины http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4386810 
9.	Мужчинам вход ЗА… http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4968585 

*Стоимость 9 блоков всего 3000р!!!! СПЕШИТЕ!!!!!!!*

----------

БуКатерина (28.02.2017), Ташенька (27.02.2017)

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, добрый день!!  Какой приятный подарок - акция к 8 марта!!! Спасибо Вам большое! 
Начинаю осуществлять перевод.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добрый день!!  Какой приятный подарок - акция к 8 марта!!! Спасибо Вам большое! 
> Начинаю осуществлять перевод.


Всё получила... ссылочки в личке. с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Тата_1811

Елена, здравствуйте! Деньги перевела за акцию к 8 марта. Последние цифры карты 1103.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте! Деньги перевела за акцию к 8 марта. Последние цифры карты 1103.


Ссылочки уже улетели в личку. Качайте. с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## ЕленК

Елена,здравствуйте! Хочу успеть по акции до 8 марта приобрести ваши чудо-блоки. которые всегда работают на все 100%.Денежки отправляю и жду с нетерпением в личку ссылочку.С ув.ЕленК

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена,здравствуйте! Хочу успеть по акции до 8 марта приобрести ваши чудо-блоки. которые всегда работают на все 100%.Денежки отправляю и жду с нетерпением в личку ссылочку.С ув.ЕленК


Бегите в личку. Всё отправила. :Tender:  Ярких и зажигательных Вам корпоративов!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Уралочка

> *К 8 МАРТА - АКЦИЯ - СРОЧНО!!!!!!!*
> 
> _до 8 марта включительно!!!_ 
> 
> 1.	Настоящий тамада http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5296290
> 2.	Мы Вам честно поднять хотим  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5295949 
> 3.	Женские тараканы http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4946640 
> 4.	Необычное свидание http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4686060 
> 5.	Всё «Бесит» http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5023723 
> ...


*
ИМЕННО В ДЕНЬ 8 МАРТА.... 2000Р!!!!! Завтра акция закончится. СПЕШИТЕ!!!*

----------


## ИринаС1

> *
> ИМЕННО В ДЕНЬ 8 МАРТА.... 2000Р!!!!! Завтра акция закончится. СПЕШИТЕ!!!*


Добрый вечер! С праздником! Творческих успехов! Перевела деньги, местное время 23.03. если можно на почту вышлите, адрес я написала. Спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

*УРА!!!! СНОВА СКИДОЧКИ!!!!!!
*
*1.	Лук Лучок или караоке в голову и ВСЁ о счастливом будущем!* (1500р)  
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5187338 
*2.	Ох уж этот писюшник* (1500р)  
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5193392 
*3.	Подстава* (800р) 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5188660 
*4.	Матрица желаний* (800р)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4386784 
*5.	Звёздная страна* (800р) 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4386785 
*6.	Да здравствует выпускной* (800р) 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4604783 
*7.	Фигли мигли или как стать волшебником* (950р) 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5042239 
*8.	Всё с Вами ясненько* (700р) 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206527 

Общая стоимость блоков *7850р….* 

*НО!!!!* *ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ВАС …АКЦИЯ на 3 ДНЯ – ДО 17МАРТА.*

*Стоимость всех блоков 2500р!!! Спешите!!!*

*карта виза сбербанк 4276 8801 6903 2335*

----------

Кристинка1980 (15.03.2017)

----------


## Кристинка1980

Елена, а 17 уже акция закончится или она по 17 включительно?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, а 17 уже акция закончится или она по 17 включительно?


По 17 марта включительно! :Grin:

----------

Кристинка1980 (16.03.2017)

----------


## Ильясик

Здравствуйте, Елена! Будут ли еще акции?

----------


## Уралочка

*По Вашим просьбам - снова АКЦИЯ!!!*

1.	Клятва по новому  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142007 500р
2.	Зажигательная встреча молодых2 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142005 1000р
3.	Неожиданный перепой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141810  1700р
4.	Подвижный тост http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141815  1000р
5.	Настоящий тамада http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141886 500р
6.	Мы Вам честно поднять хотим http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141880 900р
7.	Это не хухры мухры или стрип по новому http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141814  1300

Общая стоимость всех блоков *6900р*. *

Только до 15 апреля Вы можете купить 7 блоков за 2500р. 

СПЕШИТЕ!!!* :Yahoo:

----------


## Уралочка

> *По Вашим просьбам - снова АКЦИЯ!!!*
> 
> 1.	Клятва по новому  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142007 500р
> 2.	Зажигательная встреча молодых2 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142005 1000р
> 3.	Неожиданный перепой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141810  1700р
> 4.	Подвижный тост http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141815  1000р
> 5.	Настоящий тамада http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141886 500р
> 6.	Мы Вам честно поднять хотим http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141880 900р
> 7.	Это не хухры мухры или стрип по новому http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141814  1300
> ...


*ОСТАЛОСЬ 3 ДНЯ ДО ОКОНЧАНИЯ АКЦИИ.* :Grin:

----------


## OksGL

Доброе утро? Можно ли перечислить 3.000 и к этому набору добавить хулиганов???

----------


## ТатьянаСютова

Добрый день Елена. Перевела денежку за "По вашим просьбам снова акция". Жду с нетерпением.

----------

Уралочка (13.04.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день Елена. Перевела денежку за "По вашим просьбам снова акция". Жду с нетерпением.


Татьяна,ссылочки в личке,качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*9 МАЯ - ВЕЛИКИЙ ПРАЗДНИК!!!!*
* 
в ЧЕСТЬ ДНЯ ПОБЕДЫ -АКЦИЯ!!*

*Заплати 2500 и выбери ЛЮБЫЕ 5 игровых блоков 
из сокровищницы Елены Уралочки.*
*
Спешите!!!! Акция будет длиться до 15 мая.*

----------

Ирина06121979 (08.05.2017), никанора (09.05.2017)

----------


## Ирина06121979

Ура! Елена, обожаю Ваше творчество! Денежку оплатила)

----------


## Уралочка

> Ура! Елена, обожаю Ваше творчество! Денежку оплатила)


Ссылочки в личке. Качайте. С ув.Елена.

----------


## Ташенька

Елена! Вновь стала обладателем (по шикарной акции) ваших потрясающих работ! Большое спасибо!!! Новых задумок и идей!!!

----------

Уралочка (10.05.2017)

----------


## ЕленК

Лена, увидела новую акцию, конечно очень хочу что-то приобрести,ведь это всегда 100% здорово.Вопрос:выбирать только из саквояжа или из всего предложенного?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, увидела новую акцию, конечно очень хочу что-то приобрести,ведь это всегда 100% здорово.Вопрос:выбирать только из саквояжа или из всего предложенного?


Можете выбрать любой МОЙ игровой блок. С УВ.Елена.

----------


## ЕленК

Спасибо,Леночка, за твою щедрость и быстрый ответ.Если можно, то, пожалуйста. "Ура!Застолки!","Ох, уж этот писюшник"(интрига уже в названии),"Подвижный тост", "Нехолявное поздравление" и "Реально-нереально".Денежки переведу прямо сейчас.СПАСИБО!!!С ув.Елена

----------

Уралочка (13.05.2017)

----------


## ЕленК

Денежки перевела,жду с нетерпением.Спасибо!!!

----------

Уралочка (13.05.2017)

----------


## Татьяна2807

Здравствуйте Лена! Хочу воспользоваться случаем и приобрести ваш материал, напишите куда денежку можно перечислить,не могу найти:(

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте Лена! Хочу воспользоваться случаем и приобрести ваш материал, напишите куда денежку можно перечислить,не могу найти:(


Здравствуйте,Татьяна. Вот счёт 4276880169032335 ....
 затем в личном сообщении напишите... какие именно игровые блоки интересуют. С ув.Елена.

----------


## smile51

Здравствуйте, Лена! Хочу воспользоваться случаем и приобрести ваши восхитительные игровушки! Сразу всем скажу, что они меня всегда очень выручают! Как сдаются женщины, необычное свидание, игрохит идут ВСЕГДА, В ЛЮБОЙ КОМПАНИИ, ПО ЛЮБОМУ ПОВОДУ! Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество. Честно, стараемся у Вас учиться!  Лена, если можно, по акции, я бы хотела приобрести: "Только Вас нам и не хватало", "Шок - это по нашему", "Гуляй народ", "Закрытая вечеринка", "Ох, уж этот писюшник".

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Лена! Хочу воспользоваться случаем и приобрести ваши восхитительные игровушки! Сразу всем скажу, что они меня всегда очень выручают! Как сдаются женщины, необычное свидание, игрохит идут ВСЕГДА, В ЛЮБОЙ КОМПАНИИ, ПО ЛЮБОМУ ПОВОДУ! Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество. Честно, стараемся у Вас учиться!  Лена, если можно, по акции, я бы хотела приобрести: "Только Вас нам и не хватало", "Шок - это по нашему", "Гуляй народ", "Закрытая вечеринка", "Ох, уж этот писюшник".


Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста,преобретайте. С УВ.Елена :Yes4:

----------


## smile51

Только что перевела

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Эх,поздно увидела ссылочку на акции....Лена ,а продлить никак,аааа?

----------

ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК (18.05.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

> Эх,поздно увидела ссылочку на акции....Лена ,а продлить никак,аааа?


К сожалению акция закончилась. Ответила в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*По просьбе Форумчан АКЦИЯ продлевается ещё на недельку.*

*КОМПЛЕКТ ЛЮБЫХ:*

*5 игровых блоков - 2500р
4 игровых блоков - 2300р
3 игровых блоков - 2100р*
*
карта виза сбербанк 4276 8801 6903 2335*

----------


## Уралочка

> *По просьбе Форумчан АКЦИЯ продлевается ещё на недельку.*
> 
> *КОМПЛЕКТ ЛЮБЫХ:*
> 
> *5 игровых блоков - 2500р
> 4 игровых блоков - 2300р
> 3 игровых блоков - 2100р*
> *
> карта виза сбербанк 4276 8801 6903 2335*


Денежки за 3 блока получила. Чьи? отпишитесь.  :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

> *По просьбе Форумчан АКЦИЯ продлевается ещё на недельку.*
> 
> *КОМПЛЕКТ ЛЮБЫХ:*
> 
> *5 игровых блоков - 2500р
> 4 игровых блоков - 2300р
> 3 игровых блоков - 2100р*
> *
> карта виза сбербанк 4276 8801 6903 2335*


Напоминаю, сегодня последний день акции :Blush2:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*АКЦИЯ!!!! СПЕШИТЕ!!!*

1. Матрица желаний – 800р
2. Звёздная страна – 800р
3. Да здравствует выпускной – 800р
4. Герои Страны – 1600р
5. Фигли мигли или как стать волшебником – 950р
6. Лук Лучок или караоке в голову!!! + Счастливое будущее или прорвёмся!!! 1500р
7. Подстава – 800р
8. Ох уж этот писюшник – 1500р
9. Всё с Вами ясненько – 800р

*Общая стоимость игровых блоков 9550р., 
но только в этой акции Вы можете всё купить за 2500р!!!
*

----------

khariton8461 (30.05.2017), Висиринка (02.06.2017)

----------


## Висиринка

Лена сегодня можно еще оплатить? успею

----------

Уралочка (04.06.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена сегодня можно еще оплатить? успею


Здравствуйте. Да, конечно!  :Grin:

----------


## Тата_1811

Лена, здравствуйте! В восторге от ваших работ!  Можно сегодня оплатить (акция к выпускному)?

----------

Уралочка (04.06.2017)

----------


## Марюха

Ой, тоже хочу блоки по акции! Можно еще купить?

----------

Уралочка (04.06.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

> Ой, тоже хочу блоки по акции! Можно еще купить?


Да, конечно. :Grin:

----------


## Марюха

> Ой, тоже хочу блоки по акции! Можно еще купить?


Оплатила жду!

----------


## ТатьянаСютова

Елена, добрый день. Я тоже оплатила. Огромное спасибо, за ваш бесценный труд.

----------

Уралочка (05.06.2017)

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

Добрый  вечер, Елена)))) Впервые приобрела  ваши  блоки и вчера провела на женском юбилеи - СЛАВА БОГУ ЧТО ВЫ ПРИШЛИ и НЕОЖИДАННЫЙ ПЕРЕПОЙ,  это  что - то, гости были в ВОСТОРГЕ и я  вместе с ними пела, бегала, одним словом сходила с ума))))  Спасибо вам ОГРОМНОЕ за ваше творчество,  обязательно в дальнейшем буду  приобретать ваши работы)))  :Yahoo:

----------

Уралочка (12.06.2017)

----------


## Задорка

Подписываюсь под каждым словом!!!! Леночка, спасибо за Ваши работы))))

----------

Уралочка (13.06.2017)

----------


## ИринкаАндреева

Лена, скажите скидки еще в силе? Если да, то напишите реквизиты!!! И можно ли перевести через телефон?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, скажите скидки еще в силе? Если да, то напишите реквизиты!!! И можно ли перевести через телефон?


К сожалению, акция закончилась. :Blush2:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

> К сожалению, акция закончилась. с ув. Елена.


Уважаемые форумчане, пишите в личку, всё обсудим и договоримся)))) Если произойдёт покупка больше двух блоков,конечно будет скидочка. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*ДА ЛАДНО!!!!!!*  :Grin:  
*
Бывает же такое))) сижу и уже новогодние песни напеваю. 
Ну а что, не успеешь оглянуться,как будем кричать - с Новым годом!!!

В общем, целая неделя УЖЕ новогодней акции:
*

1.Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору. (студийка)
2.Клубничка по взрослому 
3.Секунда до волшебства. 
4.Бодрый дедушка мороз. 
5.Кастинг снегурочек. 
6.Новогодний застольный интерактив. 
7.Новый год со вкусом детства. 
8.Чокалка гадалка. 
9.Болтайки новогодние.
11.Новогодний игроХИТ (со студийками)
12.Новогодний заводила.
13.Новогодняя кутерьма
14.Студийная запись ДушМи.

*И ВСЁ ЭТО ЗА 1500р!!! СПЕШИТЕ!!!* 

*комплект можно увеличить приобретением часовой новогодней программой ( с видео с мк)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141817 
В программе много застольных развлечений и интерактивов!!!
*
В ПРОГРАММЕ: 
-Тосты + Тост с канатом.
-юмористические традиции
-новости вечера
-про 10 минут до Нового года.
-интерактивы
-песня - кричалка
-юмористическая встреча мечты
-Прикольные крабы
-Шоу "Угадай желание"
-Шоу игра "Новогоднее настроение"
-И многое другое!


*СТОИМОСТЬ ПЕРВОГО И ВТОРОГО КОМПЛЕКТА ВМЕСТЕ - 2500р.*

*карта виза сбербанк 4276 8801 6903 2335*

----------


## Уралочка

> *ДА ЛАДНО!!!!!!*  
> *
> Бывает же такое))) сижу и уже новогодние песни напеваю. 
> Ну а что, не успеешь оглянуться,как будем кричать - с Новым годом!!!
> 
> В общем, целая неделя УЖЕ новогодней акции:
> *
> 
> 1.Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору. (студийка)
> ...


*Последний день акции!!! СПЕШИТЕ!!!*

----------

Я&нина (25.07.2017)

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

И как это я упустила)))) Лена знаю вы щедрая душа, буду вновь ждать ваши акции)))

----------

Уралочка (23.07.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

*СПЕШИТЕ - АКЦИЯ!!!*






*Успей купить любой блок за 500рублей!!!*

----------

поющая ведущая (27.07.2017)

----------


## Лерочек93

> *СПЕШИТЕ - АКЦИЯ!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Успей купить любой блок за 500рублей!!!*


Елена, здравствуйте! Могу ли я по акции приобрести блок "Бабушки Зажигай!"?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте! Могу ли я по акции приобрести блок "Бабушки Зажигай!"?


Вы можете приобрести любой блок,пока акция)) :Tender:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## кэтт

-- ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ МОЖНО У ВАС ПРИОБРЕСТИ БЛОКИ 1. "Друзья познаются в... " 2. "Малахов+", 3. "Хулиганские страсти". Сколько это будет стоить по акции.

----------


## Ольга Варапаева

Здравствуйте,Елена! Сегодня перечислила вам 1000 рублей ( с карты ....7192). Очень хочу приобрести ваши блоки: "Хулиганские страсти" и "Богатыри". Буду ждать с нетерпением. Моя электр. почта olga_varapaeva@mail.ru

----------

Уралочка (26.07.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте,Елена! Сегодня перечислила вам 1000 рублей ( с карты ....7192). Очень хочу приобрести ваши блоки: "Хулиганские страсти" и "Богатыри". Буду ждать с нетерпением. Моя электр. почта olga_varapaeva@mail.ru


Отправила... качайте))) с ув. Елена.

----------


## Татьяна74

Лена, а можно мне "Счастье по малахову"? Оно еще актуально?)

----------


## поющая ведущая

Елена, здравствуйте! Ботаник -шоу тоже по акции?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте! Ботаник -шоу тоже по акции?


Да,конечно....Любой блок можно взять по акции. Акция продлится до 1 августа)))

----------


## Татьяна74

Лена, за "Счастье по малахову" могу перечислить? ФИО картополучателя напишите?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, за "Счастье по малахову" могу перечислить? ФИО картополучателя напишите?


Да, конечно)) Получатель Гильмутдинова Е.В)))

----------


## Татьяна74

> Да, конечно)) Получатель Гильмутдинова Е.В)))


 Перевела, карта.... 1755)

----------


## Уралочка

> Перевела, карта.... 1755)


Проверяйте почту...ссылочки на месте  :Grin:

----------


## поющая ведущая

Елена,  через телефон можно денежку перечислить?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена,  через телефон можно денежку перечислить?


Да, конечно (+79222377196) с ув. Елена.

----------


## поющая ведущая

перевела. Хочу В отпуск в Японию! - отправите?! :Grin:

----------

Уралочка (31.07.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

*Сегодня последний день акции - всё по 500!!! Спешите!!!!*

----------

Юлиана студия London (31.07.2017)

----------


## Юлиана студия London

Елена,  добрый день хочу сегодня приобрести блок  с куклами " Устами младенца"  1)свадебная версия и  2)универсальная и 3) Бабушки- зажигай" Перевожу деньги в течении часа))  Спасибо!

----------

Уралочка (31.07.2017)

----------


## Юлиана студия London

Елена, всё получила! Огромное Вам спасибо и за Акцию Волшебную и за материал !!!! :Ok:

----------

Уралочка (31.07.2017)

----------


## ЕленК

Елена,добрый вечер, если не опоздала, то пожалуйста по акции "Все пучком", "Ура!Застолки", "Это не хухры-мухры или стрип по-новому".Денежки сейчас переведу.Спасибо!!!С ув.ЕленК

----------

Уралочка (31.07.2017)

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

Добрый  вечер, Елена,  спешу  к вам  в  личку  заказать ваши  шедевры)))) Обожаю  ваши фишички и всем  советую, все они великолепны)))  Приобретайте, не  пожалеете, благодаря  им  у  меня  удвоились  заказы))) Спасибо  УРАЛОЧКА))) :Ok:  :Ok:  :Oj:

----------

Уралочка (31.07.2017)

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

Добрый  день ,Елена)))) Только что перевела вам оплату за два блока , БАБУШКИ - ЗАЖИГАЙ,  ХУЛИГАНСКИЕ СТРАСТИ)))) Буду ждать с нетерпением  ваши  шедевры))))

----------


## Тата_1811

Добрый вечер, Елена! Почти весь июль ждала ваши акции. Но, к сожалению, пропустила.. Нельзя ли продлить???

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый вечер, Елена! Почти весь июль ждала ваши акции. Но, к сожалению, пропустила.. Нельзя ли продлить???


К сожалению акции закончились))) с ув.Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*Всем для настроения)))) Ведь всё по справедливости))))*



*По Вашим просьбам... акция всё по 500р продлевается до 1 сентября)))*

Выбери не менее трёх игровых блоков и каждый будет стоить* 500р*)))
СПЕШИТЕ!!! с ув. Ваша Уралочка)))

----------

Зосик (27.08.2017)

----------


## Тата_1811

Лена, здравствуйте. Перевела деньги с карты ****1103. За "хулиганские страсти", "счастье по малахову", "неожиданный перепой" и ботаник- шоу

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, здравствуйте. Перевела деньги с карты ****1103. За "хулиганские страсти", "счастье по малахову", "неожиданный перепой" и ботаник- шоу


Ссылочки в личке,качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Зосик

Елена, добрый день! Перевела деньги карта...7210 за Взрывные поздравления, Гуляй народ, Хулиганские страсти. Спасибо. Жду. :Yahoo:

----------

Уралочка (30.08.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добрый день! Перевела деньги карта...7210 за Взрывные поздравления, Гуляй народ, Хулиганские страсти. Спасибо. Жду.


Все отправила))) качайте))) с ув.Елена.

----------


## Любящая

Лена, добрый день) Написала на почту))

----------

Уралочка (31.08.2017)

----------


## Анжелика-Лика

Я очень-очень-очень -приочень жду еще такие акции...как же я пропустила :Not I:

----------


## Уралочка

> Я очень-очень-очень -приочень жду еще такие акции...как же я пропустила


Ответила в личном сообщении. С ув. Елена))

----------


## чига

Лена, добрый вечер, много наслышана о вашем творчестве. Очень хочется приобрести ваши работы. Будут ли еще в скором времени акции?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, добрый вечер, много наслышана о вашем творчестве. Очень хочется приобрести ваши работы. Будут ли еще в скором времени акции?


Конечно будут))) а так же будет много нового материала))) Пишите в личку)) с ув. Елена

----------


## РУСЛАНЫЧ

Доброго времени суток))) Хотелось бы и мне попасть на акции))) это ведь сейчас так модно и актуально)))) Подскажите, что можно приобрести?

----------


## Уралочка

> Доброго времени суток))) Хотелось бы и мне попасть на акции))) это ведь сейчас так модно и актуально)))) Подскажите, что можно приобрести?


Ответила в личку)) с ув. Елена

----------


## Аночка

Елена! А сейчас есть какие нибудь акции? Тоже хотела бы что-нибудь приобрести

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена! А сейчас есть какие нибудь акции? Тоже хотела бы что-нибудь приобрести


Ответила в личном сообщении))) с ув. Елена.

----------


## МамаПраздник

Елена добрый вечер) подскажите и мне пожалуйста по поводу акций

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена добрый вечер) подскажите и мне пожалуйста по поводу акций


Ответила в личке)) с ув. Елена

----------


## каприз

*Уралочка*, Очень интересуюсь акциями... О Ваших материалах знаю только по отзывам, к сожалению, пока с Вами не сотрудничала... Очень интересуюсь!

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, Очень интересуюсь акциями... О Ваших материалах знаю только по отзывам, к сожалению, пока с Вами не сотрудничала... Очень интересуюсь!


Ответила в личку)) с ув. Елена :Tender:

----------


## рыбка20

Здравствуйте, Елена! Можно ли еще приобрести ваши творения? ООООчень хочется. Прочитала все восторженные отзывы! Каковы условия?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Елена! Можно ли еще приобрести ваши творения? ООООчень хочется. Прочитала все восторженные отзывы! Каковы условия?


Здравствуйте)) ответила в личку))) с ув. Елена

----------


## Irin76

Здравствуйте, Елена! Можно ли еще приобрести ваши творения? ООООчень много восторженных отзывов прочитала! ОЧЕНЬ-Очень заинтересовалась!! Какие условия!?

----------


## Уралочка

*УРА!!! НАКОНЕЦ ТО!!! 
ПО ВАШИМ ПРОСЬБАМ!!! 
МОЩНАЯ АКЦИЯ до 25 МАРТА!!!!*


_
Акция действует для тех,кто приобретает не менее трёх игровых блоков._

*Первая пятёрка покупателей - любой блок 450 рублей.

Для тех,кто не успел попасть в пятёрку,любой блок 550рублей.

с ув. Елена.*

----------

sveta.miga (16.03.2018)

----------


## ЕленК

Елена. добрый вечер! Спасибо за очередную возможность приобрести по акции Ваши зажигательные игровые блоки. У меня вопрос Блок "Застолки. Шутки. Интерактивы на все случаи жизни!!!" в акции принимает участие целиком или по отдельным моментам?  С ув.Елена

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена. добрый вечер! Спасибо за очередную возможность приобрести по акции Ваши зажигательные игровые блоки. У меня вопрос Блок "Застолки. Шутки. Интерактивы на все случаи жизни!!!" в акции принимает участие целиком или по отдельным моментам?  С ув.Елена


Добрый вечер,Елена. Каждый момент по отдельности конечно)) Пишите в личку что интересует и обсудим. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Lана

Добрый день всем! я первый раз здесь, может чего то не понимаю... Можно ли приобрести комплект из 7 блоков ?

----------


## Lана

Елена , как можно приобрести три ваших блока

----------


## Уралочка

*Ох уж эти подарочки и приятности))
АКЦИЯ к празднику "День защиты детей!*

*Выбери не менее трёх игровушек и каждая будет стоить 400 рублей.* 

*ТОЛЬКО ДО 1 ИЮНЯ!!! СПЕШИТЕ!!!*


Все вопросы в личку)

----------


## ЕленК

Елена. добрый вечер.Если успеваю по времени на акцию. то хотелось бы приобрести "В детство счастливый билет", "Зажигательная встреча молодых" и "Угоди мне. милая".Если я правильно поняла - с меня 1200?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена. добрый вечер.Если успеваю по времени на акцию. то хотелось бы приобрести "В детство счастливый билет", "Зажигательная встреча молодых" и "Угоди мне. милая".Если я правильно поняла - с меня 1200?


Здравствуйте, все верно) с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*Друзья, с огромным удовольствием выставляю новогодний сборник-солянку, 
в котором собраны все игровые блоки, которые можно использовать на корпоративах.*


1.	Тост с канатом.
2.	Выбор снегурочки – что где…она.
3.	И снова новый год – часовая программа.
4.	Начало новогоднего торжества.
5.	Новогодний игроХИТ.
6.	Праздник к нам приходит.
7.	Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору.
8.	Индия…
9.	Клубничка по-взрослому.
10.	Секунда до торжества.
11.	Девушки КО, а мужчины в триКО
12.	Музыкальное побоище
13.	Неловкий тест.
14.	Новогодний бзынь
15.	Новогодний переполох.
16.	Новогодняя хиромантия.
17.	Новогодний заводила.
18.	Новогодняя кутерьма.
19.	Олени без санок, как тёща без…
20.	Пожелания на все случаи жизни.
21.	Почудилось.
22.	Бодрый дедушка мороз.
23.	Кастинг снегурочек.
24.	Застольное развлечение.
25.	Застольный интерактив.
26.	Новый год со вкусом детства.

*Стоимость всего комплекта* *4000р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

За новым материалом приглашаю на свои мастер классы. Все вопросы можно задать здесь  https://vk.com/elena_uralochka с ув. Елена.

----------

Tanuxatexas (19.11.2018)

----------


## Irin76

Леночка, добрый вечер. А как можно приобрести несколько ваших блоков одновременно?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, добрый вечер. А как можно приобрести несколько ваших блоков одновременно?


Ответила в личном сообщении. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Вера тамада

Елена, добого времени суток! Приобретала ваш новогодний комплект .Это просто находка и бомба!!!!!! Очень помогло в проведении корпоративов. Хотела бы теперь приобрести что-то новенькое для свадеб и юбилеев. Может есть у вас комплекты со скидочкой? Жду ответа, спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добого времени суток! Приобретала ваш новогодний комплект .Это просто находка и бомба!!!!!! Очень помогло в проведении корпоративов. Хотела бы теперь приобрести что-то новенькое для свадеб и юбилеев. Может есть у вас комплекты со скидочкой? Жду ответа, спасибо.


Благодарю за отзыв. Ответила в личке. С ув. Елена.

----------


## рыженькая

Добрый день. А есть ли комплекты юбилейные? Если да, сориентируйте по стоимости и наполнению. Спасибо)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день. А есть ли комплекты юбилейные? Если да, сориентируйте по стоимости и наполнению. Спасибо)))


Здравствуйте... вы можете сами собрать комплект, просмотрите все темки... пишите в личке и я сделаю скидку. С ув. Елена.

----------


## Татьяна дочь Анатолия

Елена, еще раз доброго времени суток. Забрела в раздел "Акции", не могу не спросить: скидочки всем делаете или нет? Напишу сразу,что меня интересуют три блока: Сделано в Японии, Реально-нереально и Это вам не хухры-мухры. Перевод готова сделать прямо сейчас.

----------


## Дунай

Здравствуйте, а можно поинтересоваться по поводу новогоднего блока.Есть ли у Вас что на 2020 корпоративы? и какая стоимость? что входит?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, а можно поинтересоваться по поводу новогоднего блока.Есть ли у Вас что на 2020 корпоративы? и какая стоимость? что входит?


Здравствуйте... будет. Но после 21 ноября. Двухчасовая программа с видео как проводить все.  Стоимость 2000р. С ув. Елена

----------

Дунай (24.10.2019), Зосик (04.11.2019)

----------


## Дунай

Спасибо, буду очень ждать)

----------


## Лучинка

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста - что новогоднее можно у вас купить? Спасибо

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста - что новогоднее можно у вас купить? Спасибо


Новое новогоднее можно купить будет после 22 ноября. А прошлогодне смотрите в темах ... пишите в личку.. все будет гораздо дешевле. С ув. Елена

----------


## Гваделупа

> Здравствуйте... будет. Но после 21 ноября. Двухчасовая программа с видео как проводить все. Стоимость 2000р. С ув. Елена


Я первая в очереди на сладкое! Лена, а  это будет материал с твоего МК, который ты сейчас работаешь или нечто иное?

----------


## Уралочка

> Я первая в очереди на сладкое! Лена, а  это будет материал с твоего МК, который ты сейчас работаешь или нечто иное?


Это то, что сейчас даю на мк)

----------


## Марья2509

Елена, добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, сейчас акции какие-то проходят у вас? Хотелось бы приобрести что-то новенькое, но определиться никак не могу :Blush2:

----------


## Уралочка

> *Здесь Вы сможете узнать всё об акциях и скидках от Уралочки.
>  Читайте ниже)))*


_Приятности на всю неделю! 
Пишите с личку и получите хорошую скидку на любой материал. с ув. Елена._

----------

